# Info on BMQ reserve



## mysteriousmind (2 Nov 2006)

Hello people, 


I just got my hand on the BMQ part time reserve that I will be on (the date aren't valid but the schedule, according to a Friend of mine is in that order). On this schedule, there are the "not teaching" (not sure of the correct term in English) but I was wondering is it was possible to find those "not teaching" (ex: on day 1 there is a period of rank structure with "not teaching" _*I trough K*_. Can some tell me were can i find the *I-K* reference.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2006)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html


Oh!  Sorry, got carried away.  Try these:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Nov 2006)

Thanks, but since you sent me A lot of link, was I out of order with my post?


----------



## Trinity (2 Nov 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Thanks, but since you sent me A lot of link, was I out of order with my post?



If you have to ask......  :

Then yes....


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Nov 2006)

OK, the step by step approach to learning more about the rank structure of the CF:

Go to top of page:

"Information"
"Wiki"
"The Canadian Forces"
"CF Rank & Hierarchy"

"* Rank Structure of the CF "


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Nov 2006)

I know the ranks (have been CIC since 1999) was just illustrating what I was hopping to find with the course I choded randomly.

but I was wondering if I cand find the "teaching point" of all the BMQ courses.


thanks


----------



## cplcaldwell (2 Nov 2006)

I suspect that you have got your hands on a provisional schedule. 

As to the I through K.. well we could go on about the CTP blah blah blah... don't worry about it.. really... really..

As to what " _not teaching_" means I could probably go on for a while. _But I won't...._

You have some idea of what the course will be. I would suggest that you now show up, ready for training, *with a great big smile on your face and a willing attitude and take it as it comes*. 

Talk to your section commander or section 2IC on Sunday afternoon and ask what is to be expected next weekend... but reserve your remarks for that time... too many questions make you stand out... at this point in your military career standing out because you ask too many questions is not a good thing.

Relax.. breathe deeply.. take it as it comes...


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Nov 2006)

thanks for the advice... yes I got my hand on a provisional schedule (actually a schedule of the BMQ of last January and my Friend told that they always use the same schedule...just changing the dates) 


I was not planing on being to "I know it all" type of guy. I like to know what is coming up, and Since I have 2 other jobs, a family to take care, I just wanted to take a little more time to "study" on my own. 

I want to play the "game" and I'm looking forward it...my enrolling procedure were quite long....and transferring from CIC officer ton NCO member is quite complicated... and well I'm just sick of being a CIC....I think I was never Officer material.


----------



## cplcaldwell (2 Nov 2006)

Okay.

Never Officer material?? So you want to grow up and be like me >

I expect that if you ask the proper questions you'll get the info you need. 

However I am troubled by your comment about _studying on your own._ Remember, one of the most important concepts '_we_' try to teach is the *collective*. 

To wit, do not ask for something, for yourself, IT'S ALL ABOUT YOUR SECTION.

You are keen, but, _live together, train together, fight together...._

I applaud your 'keen-ness', keep your mind on the bigger objective, as CIC, _you know that you know this_.

Best of luck, I think you're on the right track, remember the concept..


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Nov 2006)

OK you two, break it up...

Here are some things that you can do on your own:

1. Get fit. But don't injure yourself. Running, hiking and circuit training are the best options. You will likely never be fit enough before the course to breeze through - they don't do deep hole digging in many aeorobics classes - but you should have a high standard of CVF and upper body conditioning. This is probably the most important thing to sort out before the course.
2. If they've been issued to you, break in your combat boots. Make sure that your feet are in good shape and toughened up. If BMQ is the first time you've ever done a 5 - 6 miler, it's too late.
3. Get lots of sleep. Yes, you can camel up on sleep just like water (to a certain extent).
4. Don't worry about weapons handling, radio operation or anything technical like that. There will be tons of that stuff.
5. Spend time with your family and sort out all your family financial concerns before you go. You will not be able to spend time sorting out family stuff while you're on the course as you will be doing more important stuff - like shining floors and scraping gunge out of your metal mug. Don't go to BMQ with family or financial worries nagging at you. You've got a new family to join!
6. If you MUST study military type stuff, get really familiar with a map and compass. Maybe even join a local oreinteering club.
7. Buy enough toiletries: tooth paste, soap, boot polish etc to last you through the course. It sounds stupid, but if you have to go down to the CANEX for a bar of soap or something, that's at least 1/2 hour lost, which can be better spent sleeping (or polishing things)
8. The highest rank you need to know is Warrant Officer. Everything else is 'God' and therefore irrelevant to you.
9. Memorize lots of bad jokes. They're good for morale during the night withdrawal in contact (in the sleet).
10. Don't go crazy about what kit to bring. Take what they give you and then pay attention to what your section commander tells you to do. Every NCO has their own 'special' style, so don't bother buying truckloads of junk you think that you MIGHT need in the field etc. Wait until you're told what to get.

Oh, and be prepared to work your ass off and have the time of your life.


----------



## mysteriousmind (3 Nov 2006)

Im doing part time reserve BMQ, not the full time.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Nov 2006)

I'd say the same principles apply. Can anyone else back me up/ shoot me down here?


----------



## Juvat (6 Nov 2006)

Hum......not too sure if CplCaldwell is the ideal role model for you  > but....

Not officer material eh?  Hum....I know that CIC and Reserve Officers are a wee bit different, but don't knock it down until you try it.  However I must say that going through the ranks first is the way to go, who knows, maybe you will change your mind after.

In regards to schedule, to not take what your friend says literally since schedules do change, not only the dates.  many factors are involved, such as availability of sme's etc...

Just relax, come in with a clear mind as to avoid confusion, play nice with the other soldiers and do as you are told and all should be fine.  Try and be the grey man.

Just out of curiosity where and when are you doing your bmq and which cadet corps were you part of?

Cheers


----------



## cplcaldwell (6 Nov 2006)

Ahem


----------



## mysteriousmind (6 Nov 2006)

WOUHOU!!!

Im Officialy a recruit of the primary reserve and Im starting my course on decemer 9 06

Im so happy!!!!


----------



## Juvat (6 Nov 2006)

Congratulations and best of luck!

Cheers


----------



## orange.paint (9 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> However I am troubled by your comment about _studying on your own._ Remember, one of the most important concepts '_we_' try to teach is the *collective*.
> 
> To wit, do not ask for something, for yourself, IT'S ALL ABOUT YOUR SECTION.



Teamwork/crewmanship is very important however I do see what this kid is saying as I am the same.I have never been able to study in large groups as I get distracted to easy.Most things come to me as they are being taught,however when I need to study I have to do it by myself.Just explain it to your coursemates and make sure you drop back to see if anyone is having difficulty and sit in for a while once your done studying and quiz each other.However if your studying in a dark corner while your Buddy's are working on kit etc....you a buddy.....f...anyway you get it.



			
				Juvat said:
			
		

> Try and be the grey man.
> Cheers



Don't.Do your very best.

And whats this above warrant officer is "god" to a recruit?Officers were sir and warrant officers were the "god" to the recruits.As he knows the job after doing what you will be about to do for proably 25 years.


----------



## mysteriousmind (9 Nov 2006)

It was to nice to be true...

They just told me it was not an "enrolment" but a Transfer...which I told them countless of time, but, they kept telling me it was an enrolment procedure. 

I told them I was aware that a lot if not the total stuff I had learn as a CIC were probably crap and to be forgotten to re-learn from starters. And that I wanted to follow BMQ.

So I'm not enrolled...my files is being sent to CIC detachment and they sending it back to the bat allion telling it is not them who has to take of this...so no one actually wants to take action even tough I told them the exact reference (DOAD 5002-3) 

My chance of going on BMQ part time...is melting from day to day since it is starting in 30 days.... :'(

And as the team work thing, I am aware of it and like 099 wrote, I like to study on my own...Learning is a little different for each other. I have one job were I have a lot of time on my hand... and it is quiet enough that I can do personal stuff... I when I love something...I can put myself into it a lot


----------



## Snowy91 (14 Nov 2006)

I just finished my reserve BMQ this summer and we had a total of 10 PT sessions, some of which included playing tackle football and soccer.  As for inspections they yell, yes but they aren't as excrusiating as you may think.  The biggest problem is over thinking it and gloryifying an experience that isn't "hell" or "torture" its a learning experience that I hope you get as much out of as I did.  Just take it one day at a time and BRING YOUR GORTEX JACKET ON THE SQ FEILD EX OR YOU'LL FREEZE.


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the advice...

Im so depressed because of the situation... I know it will work out. but when He toldme BMQQ cours = deceember 9.. I was so much happy. 

Guess Ill have to wait for it...but its just...depressing.


----------

